
How should you fire someone? - soundsop
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/03/business/03toolkit.html?ex=1252382400&en=a710d7dbcda5168d&ei=5087&WT.mc_id=BU-D-I-NYT-MOD-MOD-M085-ROS-0309-L1&WT.mc_ev=click
======
danbmil99
After the first, it gets easier. If it's 3 or more, call it a layoff, which
sounds better. Be respectful, but don't get into a debate. I disagree with the
article's recommendation to outline all the reasons you're letting someone go.
I prefer to say something like "this is a team, and I'm the coach. It's not
personal. I need to make sure I have all the right players in all the
positions I need. Right now you don't fit into my playbook.". Not that
hackneyed, but along those lines. Don't act like you're ashamed or embarrassed
(even if you are); this is just business.

Unless they're unstable, offer to write a recommendation. Always make it
positive, but not glowing unless they really were good and you let them go for
financial reasons.

------
GavinB
Here's another question: What's the best way to fire multiple people. Tell
them at once? One at a time and risk the rumor getting out?

It seems like every time I hear a story about a layoff people complain that
the management mishandled it. I haven't put a lot of thought into it, but I
don't know if there's a humane way to do it.

It's the same with romantic break-ups -- there's never a good time or place.

~~~
moe
Text message...

------
The_Sponge
Through a cannon.

Jokes aside, it's best to be respectful and use common sense. If it's because
they're underperforming, you can be clear about that. If it's a long time
employee and it's because of the economy, obviously, you have to be quite a
bit more sensitive. This is especially true in a small company.

------
phil_collins
Don't say "hey do you have a minute?" Instead say "step into my office."

